# شباب اللي عنده معلومات عن LOGO Soft comfort



## KwSalem (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
شباب انا ابي كتاب يشرح LOGO Soft comfort لشركة Siemens يشرح كل gate فيها 
اللي يعرف لا يبخل علي فيه لاني محتاجه جدا في دراستي لعمل مشروع وثانيا لعملي
واشكر كل من يساهم في الموضوع​


----------



## alabade (5 يوليو 2010)

اسالي اي شيئ وانا احاول اجيبك لاني درست عليه لكن بسبب اني في الغربة فالكتاب ال درست علية في بلدي لم استطيع ان اعطيك ايه


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (11 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم هدا ملف فيه معلومات عنLOGO SOFThttp://www.mediafire.com/?iz4jozjkqhm


----------

